# In need of a quick opinion to get an idea as to what this comes off like.



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Tatl33 said:


> you love ONLINE conflict? sweet ill take u both on lol.
> 
> Btw, I'm actually an INXJ coz I'm unsure. I was an INFJ ten minutes ago. I keep changing every few days depending on my mood. But I would agree that there does seem to be a hugely differing view between us.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I've never really seen an INFP as the "arguing type." I think of the ENTJ/ESTJ when I think of the arguing types.


THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING. i thought i hallucinated haha


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

superficialty i found out refers to being fake. i see people who are fake as having low self esteem, so they adjust to what other people want them to be so they don't get hurt. as an understanding person, i like to try and help these people not care what others think and be themselves, but this seems to be quite the chore as many of these types go through a hard life.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

well she's decided to convey a stuck up character which does not seem natural. oh and i see superficiality as a lack of respect towards the people you are being fake to. even if they have low self esteem, they must think that people will believe their facade in the first place. in a way, everyone is fake, but im not okay with her type of fake. she wanted to become someone who was "better" than everyone else. when im fake, i adopt other people's interests because i want to become equal since im not good enough socially.

sorry about the late reply. i went to watch the apprentice and eat dinner to sustain my life force.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Tatl33 said:


> MBTI typing is opinion based, not logical based.


Are you sure _you_ aren't mistyped? It seems strange for an INTJ to spend so much time discussing mere fanciful opinions.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Tenebrae said:


> Are you sure _you_ aren't mistyped? It seems strange for an INTJ to spend so much time discussing mere fanciful opinions.


Might be, but if he wanted your opinion he'd ask you.
You don't know him and this might be the only time he is like this.

Spend your time staying on this topic with finding the type of @Twinkletwinklelittlegrape.

Tatl33's journey is his own until he asks for it not to be.

(sorry for the aggressive post but what you said has nothing to do with the topic at hand.)


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tatl33 said:


> You can't live in the moment suggests you are a judging type rather than perceiver.
> Perceivers are defined by their ability to live in the moment, judgers analyze everything, therefore we can conclude from that statement you are a judging type. (Perceivers are also more likely to be the fun type)


Fi is a judging function :mellow:


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

@_Tatl33_ , Se lives in the moment, Ne does not, Ni does not, Si kind of does not. Yet they all can be perceivers. 

I fear you do not understand the premise of the MBTI typology. Perceivers do not have as set of ideas, are less focused on external organization, that stuff. The function has absolutely nothing to do with living in the moment, unless it's like a wierd inferior Se/Fe loop.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Anyone else anticipating ops reaction to us


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I feel a rage coming on.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm still standing with my points...
shes an ISFP


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> Anyone else anticipating ops reaction to us


She ignored us when we didnt call her an N.
Such Fi in that, lol.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> She ignored us when we didnt call her an N.
> Such Fi in that, lol.


Lol I am not ignoring you. You just seem stuck on telling me I use Fi and I already mentioned I don't agree with Fi. I pretty much know my type, but I wanted an opinion to what that sounded like. You keep telling me something I told you already I don't agree with. It's fine if you tell me I'm an ISFP but it's a bit as redundant as me telling you you're an ESTP and insisting on it. This is what you got from a questionaire, which is what I wanted so its fine. That's it. Nothing is wrong with ISFP, I am just quite positive I am not one. Your typing still helped me figure out something else though which is what I also wanted. So thank you.

And also, other functions can react in similar ways when things make no sense to them. Ti does this as well. I don't understand your reasoning. All I asked was to get an opinion, I ask why. Simple.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Tatl33 said:


> superficialty i found out refers to being fake. i see people who are fake as having low self esteem, so they adjust to what other people want them to be so they don't get hurt. as an understanding person, i like to try and help these people not care what others think and be themselves, but this seems to be quite the chore as many of these types go through a hard life.


Lol. I'm not fake. You don't understand what I wrote at all. But be it as it may. Other types can portray chamelon tendies if you haven't read. This is what I was trying to describe.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> well she's decided to convey a stuck up character which does not seem natural. oh and i see superficiality as a lack of respect towards the people you are being fake to. even if they have low self esteem, they must think that people will believe their facade in the first place. in a way, everyone is fake, but im not okay with her type of fake. she wanted to become someone who was "better" than everyone else. when im fake, i adopt other people's interests because i want to become equal since im not good enough socially.
> 
> 
> sorry about the late reply. i went to watch the apprentice and eat dinner to sustain my life force.


Lol. Wow. 
Not worth it. Just wanted an opinion and whatever it is its fine. I take it into account for what you said.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> So rude that you ask for an opinion and then dismiss the comment just because it isnt what you wanted.
> 
> I looked at your profile as well. Definetly ISFP.


Not rude. I'm not dismissing it. I asked for and opinion and then asked why. You take it as dismissing. Now I'll be rude if you like me to, but you're rude for making me argue when I dislike it. I simply want to understand how I could be an ISFP, if I don't agree with it.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Well that was a waste of time...
This is in the "What's my personality type" section after all...


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> yeah im having this problem too @Tatl33 "I think you gave a lot of sensor answers, but I can tell browsing a few of your other posts your intuitive."
> 
> i read some of her posts from a year ago and they werent as sensorish. x.x and they seemed more natural too. i wonder what happened.


Please go away. If you must know my father died recently. You seem to be argumentative. Instead of being helpful you're rude. You could say oh well you seem like an ISFP, insert reason and more info here. But instead you have this ongoing fighting thing going on. Really. Just give it a break.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well that was a waste of time...
> This is in the "What's my personality type" section after all...


You're right. It's not in the let's pick a type and then argue with her about it unless she agrees section. I thanked you a million times. Waste of time? K.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> The only comment you have "thanked" is one that called you INTP.
> That says a lot.


I thanked it because they weren't being rude or arguing. Which I dislike.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow. You guys tag team each other. I don't want to be unique. I dislike arguing. And, you insist on ISFP, but if they're anything like you I'm sure I'd be very difficult for me to be one. Now leave me be if you insist on arguing. I'm rude. You all are sweet people. That sounds about right.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Lol. I'm not fake. You don't understand what I wrote at all. But be it as it may. Other types can portray chamelon tendies if you haven't read. This is what I was trying to describe.[/QUOTE said:


> please tell me what in my post is "not worth it" because i made a few separate points. can you please be less ambiguous and more precise in general? the ambiguity is causing our distrust.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Wow you understand nothing. Im not trying to sound like anything. I wrote I didn't have fun because I was being honest. I don't. Ever. I. I didn't allow only rare types said:


> oh wow. why didnt you mention that initially? and im pretty sure after 3 years of MBTI research you should know that its dangerous to try to type yourself while depressed. your shadow self will most most likely show and it's usually an unhealthy version of your opposite type. so i suggest you wait for a few years before typing yourself again.
> 
> ? i've had major depression, but it only comes back when triggered. but i think you have dysthymia since your depression has lasted 5 years. major depression usually has breaks while dysthymia is ongoing. are you taking medication? it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> please tell me what in my post is "not worth it" because i made a few separate points. can you please be less ambiguous and more precise in general? the ambiguity is causing our distrust.


It isn't that it isn't worth it. It's that you seem to be insisting on something that, when I tell you I don't really agree with it, you tell me all of these things that aren't true. You insist that I'm trying to sound "unique" when that is far from what I care to be. You think periods imply i'm being dramatic, which it's just how I write. You don't seem to understand what I mean even in the slightest, and even though that's fine, asking me or suggesting things makes more sense to me than to tell me and insist that I am wrong and that I'm being stubborn. In my opinion i'm not being stubborn, i'm just telling you that I don't agree with the main function of the type you're insisting I am. I listen to every opinion given, and an explanation as to why you think what you think work better for me to see if you're actually understanding what I mean, so that I can agree with you. To me it makes no sense to agree to something I...don't agree with. I take into consideration what you suggested, but when you go about it like that it makes me want to ignore it because I can't get all my thoughts out precisely.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

blahblahzombies said:


> Im new here but from what i read, you sound like an intp because you seem to have a very high "ti"... So these people, to my knowledge are dumb!


you know... I've never heard an ENFP call people dumb.
Are you sure you are ENFP?
Maybe you are ISTJ,considered that?

Maybe a person with 1 post shouldn't so cocky, ey?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> It isn't that it isn't worth it. It's that you seem to be insisting on something that, when I tell you I don't really agree with it, you tell me all of these things that aren't true. You insist that I'm trying to sound "unique" when that is far from what I care to be. You think periods imply i'm being dramatic, which it's just how I write. You don't seem to understand what I mean even in the slightest, and even though that's fine, asking me or suggesting things makes more sense to me than to tell me and insist that I am wrong and that I'm being stubborn. In my opinion i'm not being stubborn, i'm just telling you that I don't agree with the main function of the type you're insisting I am. I listen to every opinion given, and an explanation as to why you think what you think work better for me to see if you're actually understanding what I mean, so that I can agree with you. To me it makes no sense to agree to something I...don't agree with. I take into consideration what you suggested, but when you go about it like that it makes me want to ignore it because I can't get all my thoughts out precisely.


hi. have you noticed that you stopped using so many periods in your posts? that's inconsistent with the way you answered the original questions. oh and use of contemplative ellipses is atypical of Ti. 

"It isn't that it isn't worth it. It's that you seem to be insisting on something that, when I tell you I don't really agree with it, you tell me all of these things that aren't true." WhAt are YOu REffeRinG to hERe? -twitch- so generalised >.>


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> insist that I am wrong and that I'm being stubborn. In my opinion i'm not being stubborn





Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> To me it makes no sense to agree to something I...don't agree with.


*no comment* (lol)


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> oh wow. why didnt you mention that initially? and don't you know that its dangerous to try to type yourself while depressed? your shadow self will most most likely show and it's usually an unhealthy version of your opposite type. so i suggest you wait for a few years before typing yourself again. i have depression as well, but it only comes back when triggered.
> 
> are you taking medication? it works.
> 
> ...


 So I tried my best to really analyze myself from the furthest memory I had, and thought about events in my life that could have alternated the way I think so that I could really see how I think without having been affected by all of these things that could have made me for example, appear more extraverted, introverted, etc. At this moment (A month ago) I wasn't feeling that bad so I felt like I could more accurately type myself. I also had a fairly good recollection of how i've been for most of my life at the moment. I could recall how i've thought most of my life but I couldn't quite place it to exact functions. So then not to long after that I came to the conclusion that I use certain functions, and certain function I'm more "iffy" about. When all of this happened I read more and narrowed it down ever more. This threads purpose was just supposed to be random just to see, (En. There is some general truth to my original post. My main thing in life has always been to understand and know everything. But other key things, and my emotions and stuff are affected. I feel more sensitive and anxious at the moment then I do . I know that I should be acting like my shadow functions now but even though this may be the case, I also have episodes so my point was, I started up trying to type myself when I felt better, and knew my head was clear to understand what is like me, and what isn't. and compare the two. Even though I don't feel great though, I still can feel out how I think normally, and I know how i'm thinking at the moment, which neither really agree with the original typing you gave me. I don't know how much sense that made. I tend to be on here before bed.  I'll stop now.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

. So I tried my best to really analyze myself from the furthest memory I had said:


> Every INTP I know writes in paragraphs.
> you don't.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> *no comment* (lol)


Stubborn.
stub·born/ˈstəbərn/
Adjective:	
Having or showing dogged determination not to change one's attitude or position on something, esp. in spite of good arguments or reasons...

I am not showing determination to not change me position. I consider everything. I'm just saying " Oh I don't agree with it, could you link me with some information because it's not really clicking with what I agree with." 

Thats what I wrote that. The only way I'm not stubborn is if I seem to agree with everything. So it was meant to sound stupid. " I don't see a point in agreeing with something that I don't agree with just to do it, since the point is to choose functions that I agree with. There are some I'm not sure of, and some I kinda am, unless you show me information that shows me otherwise, to which then i'd be more than glad to agree with you. Make sense? :blushed:


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

[QUOTE So I tried my best to really analyze myself from the furthest memory I had, and thought about events in my life that could have alternated the way I think so that I could really see how I think without having been affected by all of these things that could have made me for example, appear more extraverted, introverted, etc. At this moment (A month ago) I wasn't feeling that bad so I felt like I could more accurately type myself. I also had a fairly good recollection of how i've been for most of my life at the moment. I could recall how i've thought most of my life but I couldn't quite place it to exact functions. So then not to long after that I came to the conclusion that I use certain functions, and certain function I'm more "iffy" about. When all of this happened I read more and narrowed it down ever more. This threads purpose was just supposed to be random just to see, How I come off like when I am going into depression, and what functions people can try to pick out from it. It can show me what I turn into when i'm down. There is some general truth to my original post. My main thing in life has always been to understand and know everything. But other key things, and my emotions and stuff are affected. I feel more sensitive and anxious at the moment then I do when I'm alright and feel "Normal". I know that I should be acting like my shadow functions now but even though this may be the case, I also have episodes so my point was, I started up trying to type myself when I felt better, and knew my head was clear to understand what is like me, and what isn't. Now i'm not feeling great but it's still a great way to be able to see how. Even though I don't feel great though, I still can feel out how I think normally, and I know how i'm thinking at the moment, which neither really agree with the original typing you gave me. I don't know how much sense that made. I tend to be on here before bed.  I'll stop now.[/QUOTE]

that idea was totally not stolen from my post -sarcasm-

that was a chore to read. and im going to stop now because i didnt think you would stoop this low.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Every INTP I know writes in paragraphs.
> you don't.


Okay?
I do depending but I'm trying not to care about things like that at the moment. I want to sleep but I wanted to give a quick response to them.
That'd be a stereotype anyways, and I have spoken to some that don't always write in that manner. *Sigh* I care more about functions, not the ways in which I decide to type at one moment or another..... 
I may not be an INTP either way you put it. I just agree with Ti.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

so... how are your critical analysis university essays going? 8D


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> that idea was totally not stolen from my post -sarcasm-
> 
> that was a chore to read. and im going to stop now because i didnt think you would stoop this low.


What? I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> so... how are your critical analysis university essays going? 8D


Huh? Lol. I'm not understanding anything... Is it me?.. I must sleep.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Okay?
> I do depending but I'm trying not to care about things like that at the moment. I want to sleep but I wanted to give a quick response to them.
> That's be a stereotype anyways, I talk to some that don't always write in that manner. *Sigh* I care more about functions, not the ways in which I decide to type at one moment or another.....


Not always, lol
but when you write fast you are mainly supported by the perceiving function

Ne comes up with ideas like a popcorn machine.
that's why I write with so many paragraphs when I write fast.
I can even talk against myself at times.

But you write in a structured way, even when you write fast.
You just don't use paragraphs.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

choccrunchie said:


> oh wow. why didnt you mention that initially? and im pretty sure after 3 years of MBTI research you should know that its dangerous to try to type yourself while depressed. your shadow self will most most likely show and it's usually an unhealthy version of your opposite type. so i suggest you wait for a few years before typing yourself again.
> 
> what kind of depression do you have? i've had major depression, but it only comes back when triggered. but i think you have dysthymia since your depression has lasted 5 years. major depression usually has breaks while dysthymia is ongoing. are you taking medication? it works.
> 
> ...


. I was reading on it recently. And yes 15 page thread. I've gone through the INFP thing before. For a long time, but i'm not to sure I agree with Fi, especially as my first function. What made you realize you were an INFP. Was there anything that stuck out or seemed to be a key factor in you coming to the conclusion of INFP?


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Not always, lol
> but when you write fast you are mainly supported by the perceiving function
> 
> Ne comes up with ideas like a popcorn machine.
> ...



Oh okay. That's interesting! So what could that suggest?
Mind you I usually tend to write as you described you also tend to do. Initially. What would that suggest also.... (At least if I understand both ways, I can decipher which I actually seem to use. For entertainment purposes.)
I just go back and edit it. I have so many thoughts that its hard to catch up with my writing, so end up making no sense. I've been working on it though. I remember when I first went on a typing forum people thought I was an ENXP because they said that I "definitely" wrote using Ne. -_- I've been typed a lot of things.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Oh okay. That's interesting! So what could that suggest?


That you might be a Ni or Si dom?
Ni structures ideas, Ne makes them 
Could also be Si.

Thinking that you said you really really don't agree with Se, then I'd say Si dom or Si secondary.
Since if you use Ni as one of your 4 strongest functions, you also use Se.
INFJ: NI Fe Ti Se

But you're more likely:
ISFJ:Si Fe Ti Ne (weak Ne gives you a harder time with the randomness of Ne)
ISTJ: Si Te Fi Ne
ESFJ: Fe Si Ne Ti
ESTJ: Te Si Ne Fi

But then again, the weak N function in ISXJ would mean that you got problems with making connections at times between things since they are extremely detail oriented whereas Ne is oriented around the whole.
The consequence of this is that an ISXJ ask A LOT of questions :frustrating:
I'm not talking a few innocent ones, lol

Story teller: the man stabbed his wife...
ISTJ: wait, wait, why would he stab his wife?
Story teller: because he was angry...?
ISTJ: wait... why was he angry?
Story teller: Maybe she cheated on him...
ISTJ: wait... why did she cheat on him? what did he do?
Story teller: ....

you get my point.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> That you might be a Ni or Si dom?
> Ni structures ideas, Ne makes them
> Could also be Si.
> 
> ...


Yes I understand.  Hmm okay well how would you suggest I go about trying to come up with a conclusion, what could being out of touch with my senses and everything i've said before suggest? Like I said originally I was trying to explain how I actually think I do the chameleon "Fe" thing. Also that I do think I base things off of logic which I didn't think before. (Or realize.) I'm into theorizing concepts and thinking about randomly philosophical questions.... ever since I was little. So you can see how it gets confusing? What would you suggest.. Also more likely and ISFJ or ISTJ? Hmm.... Something to look into but they are definitely far from what I agree with at all. My mother is an ISTJ. We but heads like no other and we cannot seem to understand each other. I had an ISTJ friend and it was the same, she argued with me constantly, and I got annoyed. We thought completely different. Not saying I cannot get along with them in general, but this has just happened to be the case. Also I'm still not quite sure why you suggest I am probably a sensor over an intuitive.... Did you just know you were an "N" over "S"? How were you able to tell for yourself.. I will consider all of the types you mentioned and just start from scratch again. It is interesting after all. ^.^ Thank you.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I see enneagram type 5 more than I see an MBTI type. But my guess was INTP.

EDIT: I don't see why you can't take a personality test, they seem kinda accurate when it comes to MBTI.


----------

